# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [ubuntu] [SOLVED] device descriptor read/64, error -71 - USB problem

## toni_uk

I have a problem with my USB connections. for some resons they are not quite doing what they should. I have a new camera and on my old laptop (running Ubuntu 8.04) it is deteted immediately on the old USB 1.0. On my brand new PC also running Ubuntu 8.04 it is not detected. dmesg is showing the following:




> [ 563.332000] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 60796
> [ 563.332000] printk: 24 messages suppressed.
> [ 563.332000] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 60745
> [ 717.556000] usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
> [ 717.668000] usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> [ 717.884000] usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> [ 718.100000] usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13
> [ 718.212000] usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> [ 718.428000] usb 2-4: device descriptor read/64, error -71
> ...


Any help appreciated - don't quite understand why it is not working. Thanks!

----------


## toni_uk

bump! no one?

----------


## pytheas22

Did you ever solve this problem?  I'm trying to help someone with the same issue.  I think it comes down to disabling CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND, which can be done by reloading the module "usbcore" with the option "autosuspend=-1."  However doing that is tricky because it's hard to unload usbcore once the system is booted.

There are instructions here on other ways to disable CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND without reloading usbcore.  Have you tried them?  I don't want to try them myself I can't break my computer right now, and it's hard to test USB stuff in a virtual machine.



> Debian / Ubuntu systems:
> ========================
> 
> Comes with usbcore (CONFIG_USB) compiled as a module and CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND
> enabled (at least on Ubuntu).
> 
> Therefore, to disable autosuspend you either:
> 
>         - recompile kernel without CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND
> ...

----------


## prince_sabin

I have the same problem. With a camera

I tried the modprobe thing, but it did solve the problem

----------


## toni_uk

pytheas22: thanks. sorted it, can't remember how though. Thanks anyway - good to see that someone is looking through all the unanswered threads.

----------


## pytheas22

> pytheas22: thanks. sorted it, can't remember how though. Thanks anyway - good to see that someone is looking through all the unanswered threads.


Do you have any idea how you fixed it?  At least, do you remember if CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND had anything to do with it?

I'm sorry no one answered your post earlier, too.  It's a good example of why looking through unanswered posts is a good way to kill time when you're bored.

----------


## toni_uk

hey guys, just put a clean install of Ubuntu back on my computer and of course had the same problem with the USB/Camera. Did a bit of research and found this so damn easy solution on the Mint Forum:

in the terminal type: echo -1 >/sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend

I was logged in as root - not sure whether necessary. Then just reboot and Bob's your Uncle.

Worked a treat for me.

----------


## just_mcateer

I tried this fix for the same error message with a different error number (-110), but it did not seem to have any effect.

Thanks,
Justin

----------


## pytheas22

> I tried this fix for the same error message with a different error number (-110), but it did not seem to have any effect.


What is the total output of 'dmesg | tail' after you plug in the device?

----------


## Earendil1982

Did you try this:
http://www.mepis.org/node/5860

In short as root:
echo Y > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first

----------


## jmiguel77

what if i do this :

sudo echo Y > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first

and get this:

bash: /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first: Permission denied

----------


## pytheas22

> what if i do this :
> 
> sudo echo Y > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first
> 
> and get this:
> 
> bash: /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first: Permission denied


The problem is that the second command (into which the first is being redirected using the > operator) isn't being run as root.  Try this:



```
echo Y | sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first
```

That should work.

----------


## dortmann

I just encountered this USB error on 10.04.  Simultaneously, my X would not boot.  I noticed "vga16fb" had somehow snuck into the system ... it was missing from etc modprobe.d framebuffer blacklist.

I after adding vga16fb to the blacklist file I have both X and usb functionality again.

DISABLE ALL FRAMEBUFFER MODULES.

lsmod | grep fb


Hope this helps.
dortmann31415@yahoo.com

----------


## burneverything

> The problem is that the second command (into which the first is being redirected using the > operator) isn't being run as root.  Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> echo Y | sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first
> ```
> 
> That should work.


Fixed my problem with a Mac borked HDD that would not mount.

thanks

----------


## trippedn

> hey guys, just put a clean install of Ubuntu back on my computer and of course had the same problem with the USB/Camera. Did a bit of research and found this so damn easy solution on the Mint Forum:
> 
> in the terminal type: echo -1 >/sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
> 
> I was logged in as root - not sure whether necessary. Then just reboot and Bob's your Uncle.
> 
> Worked a treat for me.


Very old thread, but this is still very applicable. I have some devices that would not connect and this fixed it.

The old value was 2 (seconds).

Here is some documentation for some of the other values that can be configured:


```
usbcore.autosuspend=
		[USB] The autosuspend time delay (in seconds) used
		for newly-detected USB devices (default 2).  This
		is the time required before an idle device will be
		autosuspended.  Devices for which the delay is set
		to a negative value won't be autosuspended at all.

usbcore.usbfs_snoop=
		[USB] Set to log all usbfs traffic (default 0 = off).

usbcore.blinkenlights=
		[USB] Set to cycle leds on hubs (default 0 = off).

usbcore.old_scheme_first=
		[USB] Start with the old device initialization
		scheme (default 0 = off).

usbcore.use_both_schemes=
		[USB] Try the other device initialization scheme
		if the first one fails (default 1 = enabled).
	
usbcore.initial_descriptor_timeout=
		[USB] Specifies timeout for the initial 64-byte
                USB_REQ_GET_DESCRIPTOR request in milliseconds
		(default 5000 = 5.0 seconds).
```

----------

